# First attempt...wabi-kusa 24L.



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

nice!


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Very nice!
I like the planting container idea opposed to the ball of clay.


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

I like it. In practise, doesn't the glass above the water line tend to be covered with condensation and difficult to see thru? I always wondered about that, since that was the old problem I used to have with paludariums.


----------



## DarrylR (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks great already, whats the substrate?

And got to love Bleach <3


----------



## Khanh (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you!

Kayen: I was afraid that clay would dissolve in the water so I used this method. 

houstonhobby: I don't know. The tank is only few hours old. :icon_roll

DarrylR: It is river sand. And in the container is ADA Amazonia+JBL Florapol+JBL kulgen.
Yeah, Bleach.:icon_mrgr


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

what is that tallest plant growing up out of the tray?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Updates?


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Amazing! You should be proud, do you know what the plants are in there?


----------



## Strick (Apr 6, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

gmccreedy said:


> Updates?


x's 2


----------



## skinz180189 (Jun 26, 2009)

That almost looks like a tank for some tiny terrapins or something with the plants/wood coming out of the waterline.


----------



## tank0211 (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow, I really like this scape alot! 
I wonder what has become of this tank?


----------

